# Source for Wooden Wine Boxes?



## MaineGal (Mar 12, 2010)

Can anyone direct me to a source where I can buy a few wooden wine boxes? I checked the FVW catalog and didnt see anything like that.

I'd like them to be plain as I want to use my woodburner and put our logo on it.

Thanks!


----------



## Dean (Mar 12, 2010)

plain would be hard to find, but not hard to make. Go ask at your local costco what they do with the extra wooden cases, then take one and copy it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 12, 2010)

This is a great site for bags and boxes check it out http://truefabrications.com 



Also you could go to Home Depot and get some basa wood and make your own. It comes in strips about 4-5 inches wide and is only about 1/4 inck thick.


----------



## RJMehr (Mar 12, 2010)

Dean said:


> plain would be hard to find, but not hard to make. Go ask at your local costco what they do with the extra wooden cases, then take one and copy it.



I just put the empty wooden boxes into my cart before checkout at Costco. Sometimes I do need to empty part of the box before I put it in my cart. I now have 16 boxes from Costco. 

This past Christmas, I tried to do this at the Myrtle Beach Sam's Club and was told that I needed to buy a case of wine to get a wooden box. Needless to say, I have not been back to Sam's Club since then.

Robert


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 12, 2010)

many of teh wine places use them as displays bit eventually throw away and you can approach someone there and leave your name...sometimes they are just ready to take


----------



## Waldo (Mar 13, 2010)

You can find them pretty readily on e-bay too


----------



## MaineGal (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks all.
We dont have any Costco's here in Maine.

Waldo, I did find someone on Ebay that is making them! Thanks.


----------



## u01dtj6 (Mar 14, 2010)

I know that my supplier here in the UK has two different types (but both cardboard, and I believe, are re-usable:

http://www.brewuk.co.uk/store/index.php/vinotainer-5-litre.html
http://www.brewuk.co.uk/store/index.php/vinotainer-10-litre.html

They do international shipping also.

Dan


----------



## Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

MaineGal said:


> Can anyone direct me to a source where I can buy a few wooden wine boxes? I checked the FVW catalog and didnt see anything like that.
> 
> I'd like them to be plain as I want to use my woodburner and put our logo on it.
> 
> Thanks!


Are you looking for used? If so go to a high end wine store. Thats where I get some.


----------

